# The Hague



## Niyyu (Aug 7, 2007)

Beholder said:


> Zondag de 27e een wandeling gemaakt door de binnestad. De Grote Kerk was daarbij bijna altijd in het zicht en de nieuwbouw bij CS maar eens links laten liggen. De route was een beetje rommelig, maar we beginnen met de Ooievaar op het '2e' stadhuis.
> 
> 1. Welkom in Den Haag.
> 
> ...


Nice Serie from Beholder


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Den Haag is so modern!! Ek dog dis net die hof wat nuut is, behalwe as daardie mooi wit gebou ook deel van die hof is. Konstruksie op 'Die Nuwe Babilon' vorder goed!!

Den Haag looks amazing! :applause::applause:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for adding these great pictures of The Hague. Beholder has always been a great contributor to Holland Hoogbouw Forums.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

@ Miau, well, there you have them, a couple of pictures from historic The Hague.

Maybe next weekend I will go to Scheveningen and make a couple of pictures over there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Gr8 pictures, an interesting mix of old and new. Thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

nice pics!


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

*The International City of Peace and Justice (and Mac Donalds)*


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Cool pics, I enjoyed them.


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

ikops said:


> @ Miau, well, there you have them, a couple of pictures from historic The Hague.
> 
> Maybe next weekend I will go to Scheveningen and make a couple of pictures over there.


thanks


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful..:drool: Just love the unique architecture of Dutch cities..

Keep the awesome photos coming guys :cheers1:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

How could I say no to such a friendly request as was made in post 4???


----------



## Niyyu (Aug 7, 2007)

new and very nice serie of [email protected]



[email protected] said:


> SCROLL - - - >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Dang !! That's a lot of pics. 

Here is one of mine again. One of the few canals in The Hague. Somewhere at the end of the canal on the left side is the place where I go to work.


----------



## Niyyu (Aug 7, 2007)

I think I am gonna make a serie of modern architecture in the hague soon..


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Absolutely lovely pictures of an adorable city. The cities of the Netherlands never fail to amaze and impress me. Thanks.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Great pics.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

As requested by Parisian Girl, I present to you: Scheveningen





















Some lady is looking for something


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Our Ministry of Culture


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Very nice pictures of the Hague. I especially like the old downtown. We want more!

Zo, die staat weer bovenaan


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely city and lovely weather - more, more, more  Great shots.


----------



## BAYSIDER 528 (Jan 16, 2006)

PLEA







SE IDENTIFY THIS BUILDING.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

BAYSIDER 528 said:


> PLEASE IDENTIFY THIS BUILDING.


This is a parking garage next to Holland Casino in Scheveningen. Location: http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=q&sour...111595,4.283185&spn=0.000815,0.00236&t=k&z=19


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> Looking forward to seeing more pics soon. Would love to see some shots of Scheveningen actually..


Scheveningen houses:









Scheveningen, detail of Kuhrhaus Hotel:


----------

